# Yellow fire Sakura shrimp



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2011)

I got 6 of these from my local MA today, there's not a great deal of info on the net about them. I just wondered whether many of you had kept them before and do they breed in freshwater?


----------



## mitchelllawson (13 Dec 2011)

Never kept them before buy they are awesome looking shrimp.


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2011)

they are a really vivid yellow already and they have only been in for a few hours. They have some really interesting shrimp at my local MA at the moment. They have some decent CRS, White Bee shrimp and Ninja shrimp.


----------



## Liam (14 Dec 2011)

Lovely shrimp they are the yellow colour form of cherry shrimp so treat them the same and they will breed lots. Of course better not to keep them with red or orange cherry shrimp if you want to keep the colour.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Dec 2011)

so will there be other colour morphs if they do breed with the cherries?


----------



## basil (14 Dec 2011)

I've aquired some recently and already my favourites regarding vivid colour:-









Great shrimp and breed just like cherries - maybe a little bit more shy, so provide cover to keep them happy shrimp and they will be just fine!


----------



## Christor (20 Dec 2011)

very cool looking shrimps!


----------



## Mortis (24 Dec 2011)

Ive got some of those too !! Great looking guys


----------



## mitchelllawson (24 Dec 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> so will there be other colour morphs if they do breed with the cherries?



Eventually they will just turn brown like the wild species.


----------



## mitchelllawson (28 Dec 2011)

Were did you get these and how much per head? looking to buy some.


----------



## jalexst (28 Dec 2011)

wow, what vibrant shrimp!

Seems like MA are getting keen on shrimp these days, my two locals have had a whole new load of tanks delivered full of different types!

not cheap though


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Dec 2011)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Were did you get these and how much per head? looking to buy some.




these were 6 for £18, which wasn't bad.


----------



## mitchelllawson (28 Dec 2011)

Were from?


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Dec 2011)

MA @ Lincoln.


----------



## mitchelllawson (28 Dec 2011)

Thanks


----------



## pike (28 Dec 2011)

nice shrimp when i was at aquatics live the guy from ma said you can order any thing and we will get it for you even if it's only one , not tried as i'm not near any


----------

